

IPhone 3.0 jailbreak and unlock already done by dev-team - jrnkntl
http://blog.iphone-dev.org/post/124232620/big-week

======
godDLL
And is expected to be out on Friday, ultrasn0w unlock through Cydia, and the
general jailbreak through the usual tools on announced on the team's blog same
day.

